# I went to the shop



## mikasa_90

1)I went to the shop with my mum for do shopping today

1)Astazi am mers la magazin cu mama mea [for do shopping]

Can you help me for this sentence?


----------



## Blue Butterflies

I went to the shop with my mum today (to do some shopping).

It sounds a bit redundant in English to say shop and shopping... but I'll just give you the Romanian version, while trying not to change yours too much 

_ Astăzi am mers la magazin cu mama mea, să facem cumpărături._


But I'd still prefer to make it more concise:
Today I went shopping with my mum -- _Azi am fost la cumpărături cu mama mea._


----------



## mikasa_90

What is the verb 'to do shopping'?

I do shopping?


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hi, Mikasa. I'm not a native English speaker, maybe you'll get better answers in the Italian-English forum.

I'm familiar with "to *go* shopping." It simply means you go to a shopping area and you shop.

I'm *going *shopping later.
Yesterday I *went *shopping.
Do you want us to *go *shopping together?


----------



## mikasa_90

On my book there is the form ''do shopping= fare la spesa'' I don't know now what is the differents

But how is in Romanian this form?


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Oh, sorry.

A face cumpărături = fare la spesa

As I mentioned before, your sentence would be: *Am mers (la magazin) să facem cumpărături*.
But we very often just say *Am mers la cumpărături*.

Eu _merg_ la cumpărături cu mama mea (I'm going shopping with my mum).
Tu _mergi_ la cumpărături.
El _merge_ la cumpărături.



For the past form you can use

Eu _am mers_ la cumpărături.
Tu _ai mers_ la cumpărături.
El a mers la cumpărături.

But also the verb "to be":

Eu _am fost_ la cumpărături.
Tu _ai fost_ la cumpărături.
...


----------

